# Just need some clarification



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

I understand that some of the woodsmiths out there prefer using tung oil on the wood, but what about using an actual tung nut tree for a cane. Has anyone done that or if not, what would be your opinion about said wood for cane. All responses welcome


----------

